# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El Canal pagará 106 millones por gestionar el agua de Lanzarote

## NoRegistrado

> El Canal de Isabel II, la mayor empresa del Gobierno regional, ha ganado el concurso para gestionar durante los próximos 30 años el agua de las islas de Lanzarote y La Graciosa. Ha derrocado a las otras compañías privadas que también optaban a la dirección de Insular de Aguas de Lanzarote (Inalsa), que arrastra un pasivo de 50 millones de euros y que se encuentra en un procedimiento de administración concursal. El PSM ve muy sospechoso que el Canal haya casi triplicado la oferta de inversión para los próximos años, lo que le supondrá 56 millones.
> 
> En la historia del Canal esta será la segunda vez que la compañía salga fuera de los límites de la región. Antes solo lo había hecho en Cáceres, pero perdió la concesión hace unos años. Al concurso de Lanzarote también se presentaron otras dos solicitantes. La primera, Canaragua es filial de Aguas de Barcelona en Canarias, que abastece a unos 900.000 habitantes de las islas. Mientras, Gestagua es la filial del grupo multinacional francés Saur. Comparte junto con Sacyr la gestión de Emalsa, que abastece a Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Del concurso se salieron otras dos firmas que también concurrieron: Acciona y Aqualia.
> 
> Fuentes del Cabildo Insular explicaron que la adjudicación a que el Canal de Isabel II presentó la mejor oferta. Esta incluye que pague toda la deuda de Inalsa, en especial con Endesa, FCC y Aguas Filtradas. El pasivo con los acreedores alcanza los 42 millones de euros, a los que hay que sumar cerca de otros 10 millones en intereses. El plan de pago de la empresa madrileña incluye que se haga frente a la deuda en los próximos cinco años a razón de 15 millones de euros durante la formalización del contrato, 8 millones el segundo y tercer año, 9 millones el cuarto año y 10 millones el quinto año.
> 
> El desembolso del Canal no termina ahí. Las bases del concurso recogían que la adjudicataria tenía que hacer inversiones por valor de 20 millones de euros como mínimo. La oferta madrileña resulta muy superior, ya que se ha comprometido a un desembolso de 56 millones en los próximos años. A todo ello se une que no se podrá subir la tarifa del agua durante los próximos años, ya que fue revisada hace un año y existe la obligación de mantenerla congelada durante al menos tres.
> 
> Este conjunto de datos y pagos inminentes a los que tendrá que responder el Canal es lo que más ha chirriado al PSM, que ya ha adelantado que estará muy atento a cómo se desarrolla todo el contrato y la gestión durante los próximos 30 años. La diputada y presidenta del Grupo Socialista en la Asamblea de Madrid, Amparo Valcarce, ve “intereses oscuros” en acudir a “un negocio tan arriesgado”.
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/...88_416898.html

Y yo, como poseedor de un trocito del Canal YII debido a mi condición de nacido, residente y contribuyente madrileño, y representante de mis familiares y amigo en las mismas condiciones que yo, me pregunto:

1- ¿Es función de una empresa pública regional competir en plena desigualdad de condiciones con otras empresas en un negocio que está fuera de su ámbito territorial?
2- ¿Es moralmente justificable que la oferta supere tres veces a las demás cuando se trata de una empresa que opera con caudales públicos? Ya sé que alguno dirá que su negocio da beneficios, pero esos beneficios deberían revertir en los madrileños, bien a las arcas de la CAM o de otra manera, preferiblemente lo primero. Tampoco hay que olvidar que es un negocio cautivo, los clientes no tienen más opciones que comprar al Canal, al precio fijado por ellos, no es un negocio al uso y controlado por la competencia. O bebes agua del Canal YII o no bebes.

No sé, me parece muy reprobable que en lugar de devolver los beneficios a los madrileños, que se podrían utilizar, por ejemplo para apoyar la sanidad y la educación, se dedique a invertir en una comunidad que debería de manejar el asunto del agua por sus propios medios; entendiendo con ésto último el que ellos lo van a hacer mejor que nadie, por supuesto.

Repito, me parece vergonzoso y una jugada para potenciar al Canal y que resulte más atracivo para una privatización de una empresa de lo que se beneficiarán los de siempre, y que nunca debería de salir de manos públicas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

Realmente estamos ante una actuación desconcertante.

Uno de los motivos argüidos para la privatización del Canal fue la necesidad de capital para afrontar las inversiones necesarias para la renovación y ampliación de las infraestructuras de la empresa. Y ahora resulta que hay dinero para acudir a cubrir las perdidas que la gestión de la empresa que ha realizado el abastecimiento de aguas de Lanzarote en los últimos años ha generado.

La verdad es que el argumento tampoco resultaba muy congruente antes de esta actuación pues la mayor inversión que el Canal de Isabel II ha realizado en los últimos años ha sido ..... la construcción de un teatro.

Saludos.

----------

